# Advice: Focus Izalco or Trek Madone



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been reading the forums, reading up on what others thought of the Focus bikes, but really didn't find the answer I was looking for. So, with that, I'll just ask and see what I get.

I currently have a 2012 Trek Madone 4.5 with 105 setup. Upgraded to Race X Lites shortly after getting the bike, and have put just under 7K miles on the bike since last October (6,764 as of this morning). I'm planning on getting a new bike sometime in the next couple of months, and have pretty much set my mind on either a 2013 Trek Madone, 5.2 or 2012 or 2013 Focus Pro Izalco 3 or 1. (Not sure which of the Focus bikes I like best, based on specs, reviews, etc.)

Here's my thoughts...be they right or wrong:

Trek - 

I've ridden the hell out of my 4.5 Madone. I've had to have all the cables replaced at least once, brake pads once, chain once and basically, the regular/routine stuff from putting just under 7K miles on it in a tad over a year. It's my second road bike (first being a Trek 2.1 which I only kept for two weeks before moving to the 4.5), is all stock (except for the Race X Lites), and is my first carbon, so I really have nothing else to compare it to. 

With that said, however, I've been happy with the ride. I did 16 centuries this last year, buttload of group rides, and of course the weekly and daily rides. All on a varying degree of road surfaces and conditions. I climb okay with it, and it seems steady and corners well.

The 5.2 for 2013 is fitted with Ultegra, and is supposed to be redesigned to be more "aero", blah blah blah. 

And lastly, I've been doing business with a LBS who deals in Trek and Raleigh. Super guys at the shop...very customer oriented and they do a great job at making you feel appreciated. They've always been there for me, and seeing as I drive just under an hour to do business with them (as opposed to shops that are, literally, minutes away), they have always fit me in and taken care of me on the spot.


Focus - 

I met a couple of guys at the Hot Hundred in Tuscaloosa, AL back in the summer who were riding Focus. The bikes looked really great, had SRAM Force gruppos (IIRC), and the fact that they were German (may be layed up in Asia, blah blah...who cares) really appealed to me (I'm a big fan of Germany and things German). 

From what I'm reading on their site and reviews, and from talking to some people who have them, you can get a Focus with higher end components for about the same or less $ than you can with a Trek with a similiar setup. Also, Focus seem to have a good warranty (6 years on 2013s according to their site).

And from a looks viewpoint, I like the Focus bikes better overall. The new 5.2, although it's supposed to be "aero", doesn't look very nice...to me, anyways.

Also, apart from the brand...Focus/Trek...I'm wondering about the gruppo. I have 2 weeks experience with SRAMs Apex, which was on the 2.1 I had just before the 4.5 with the 105 which I've been riding for the last year or so. I've heard that SRAM is a better grouppo, but, more difficult to "dial in" and keep adjusted. And that is a concern for me because IF I go with the Focus, I wouldn't be able to have adjustments made whenever I wanted/needed at the LBS..because it wouldn't have come from them.

Anyways...I'm sorry if this is rambling, but I'm at work and trying to get this out there in between work and interruptions. :mad2:

Any input/advice you guys have would be greatly appreciated...especially from you Focus types out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I personally don't see the point in getting the 5.2 in particular as it should have identical geometry. Just because you logged ~7,000 miles on your 4.9 doesn't mean it expired or anything. In fact that probably testifies to how much of a keeper that bike is if it comes with no complaints.

IMO keep it between the Focus or saving good money. I'd say give those test rides, and there's enough people on SRAM to really make out the adjustment "issue" not so much an issue. You don't need an LBS to do drivetrain adjustments.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep. Pretty much no reason to get a new bike except wanting to. Having used Shimano for years and still having it on a couple of bikes, I now use and prefer SRAM, but I wouldn't say it's better or worse than others, just different. 

IMO, Treks are nice and good bikes, but have little cachet, if that matters to you.


----------



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got the 2012 Cayo 3.0 and its pretty rad so far. Its very comfortable and snappy (minus the saddle... it is hard as hell). In all my research looking for a new bike, I have heard nothing but great things from Focus. Here are some of my thoughts:
- The 2013 Focus line up looks awesome! (and yes, it makes a difference if you like how it looks )
- I think you will get more for your money with the Focus
- It might be nice to try something new (I feel like going from a 2012 to 2013 Trek might be a bit pointless)
- In terms of groupset, to be honest, I don't think it really matters. If you are comfortable with Shimano shifters, then I would say stick with it. 
- Its made in Germany. ... (ok.. assembled in Germany  But I'm the same as you, I still like that idea)
- I have one, so you should get one too! 

In all honesty, from reading your post, it seems like you are more interested in the Focus, but are hesitant to move away from the Trek that has been so good to you.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like your heart is saying Focus but your head is saying Trek? Personally I'd rather ride something that not every Joe Shmoe is riding so I would go for the Focus, but that's just me, sniff....


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

mikeyc38 said:


> Sounds like your heart is saying Focus but your head is saying Trek? Personally I'd rather ride something that not every Joe Shmoe is riding so I would go for the Focus, but that's just me, sniff....


Must be an Adam Carolla fan with that *sniff*. 

I'm currently on an '11 Madone 5.2. Absolutely freaking love it. Yes, lots of people around are riding them. Wasn't a factor when I bought it. Good LBS that'll stand behind the product if something fails was what sold me (after already liking the ride).


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 to not getting a new bike. I'd take that money and spend it on a trip to Europe with a bike rental! Just upgrade the bike you have now, 7,000 miles is nothing! I got a new Madone with 105 3 months ago and love it, but I won't be thinking of a new bike for at least 5 years unless I wreck it, at most I'd upgrade the crank and shifters.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was in a similar position recently reference my 1 1/2 year old Cannondale Supersix with SRAM red. I saw a 2012 Focus Izalco Pro 1.0 at a LBS and instantly fell in love with it. The silver/red scheme was awesome, I love German engineering and it had Dura-Ace groupset which was not much of an issue. Both group sets are great. I surveyed three guys who ride them in my group and they rave about them. I tried selling my bike but was unable to do so. Someone then bought the bike out from under me so I stuck with my Supersix which is a great bike too. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

mikeyc38 said:


> Sounds like your heart is saying Focus but your head is saying Trek? Personally I'd rather ride something that not every Joe Shmoe is riding so I would go for the Focus, but that's just me, sniff....


Actually, my heart is saying Trek, simply due to the guys at the LBS I've been dealing with. Kinda think of them as friends as well now. My brain and another part of my heart is telling me Focus.

I know I don't NEED another bike, BUT...I do want to upgrade my components, and seeing as that's half the price of a bike (more or less...give or take), I may as well get a new frameset to go with it, and have two bikes...one for a trainer/rain day bike and one for..other stuff. :thumbsup:

I'm pretty sure I'm going with a Focus. I just have to figure out where to get it from and which one to get. Looking at frames alone...then have it built up the way I want it. May be a good compromise...get a frame and let my LBS build it. That way I can have what I want and not feel guilty for getting a Trek from 'em.


----------



## Caneray (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm a huge believer in relationships and service. If you have no significant preference in hardware or price, I would stick with a place that I know will give me great service after the sale.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

tuck said:


> and the fact that they were German (may be layed up in Asia, blah blah...who cares) really appealed to me (I'm a big fan of Germany and things German).


I was looking at a bunch of boxed up Focus bikes at Performance. The display prominently says "designed in Germany". The boxes clearly sat "Made in China". But so what -- most Treks are too. 

You don't need a new bike, but who really does? Do I need three of them? No, but I enjoy having different bikes. Get the Focus. It's something different. I see pretty good deals on them (lately at Colorado Cyclist and Performance). And most importantly -- they don't have the "T" word on them.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Tuck, it certainly sounds like you're a "century/club rider" as opposed to a racer (or racer wannabe.)

I have a 2008 Trek Madone 6.9 that I love (it's Campy Chorus 11 equipped, so the "what group question" doesn't matter to me - all the stuff out there works pretty good.)

I recently had a chance to ride the 2012/13 Madone 6 and Domane 6 back-to-back for a good distance at a recent Trek Ride Camp for shop employees (disclaimer - I sell Treks.)

The Madone just didn't feel significantly different than my bike, so a possible "update" was a moot point. The Domane, however, blew me away. As to why, read Bike Radars's review. For a "club/century rider" it's just a phenomenal bike. Test ride one if you have a chance and I mean more than a spin around the parking lot.

As to Focus, a lot of my friends in our "club" are on them and praise is unanimous (and it's a good thing they realized their mistake going with Performance as their main distributor.) Anybody who can put a plastic wonder bike under a pro team has got to have a pretty good product.

A final thought. A quality bike isn't a toaster oven. It's going to need service over it's life. That's why the shop you get it from is critical. The company behind it is also. Trek just warranteed a 12 year old 5000 series carbon frame for one of our long-time customers. Something to consider.


----------



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure about the bikes, but if I am you, the Focus or nothing. What's the point of upgrading from Trek 4 to Trek 5, something so similar and doesn't seem dramatically improved (I can understand if it is Trek 7), unless you are doing it with little loss? Try something different?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Tks for the responses. 

I've made up my mind...going with a Focus. Just have to decide which frame to go with. Leaning toward the Izalco, of course.

What I MAY do, is just order a frame and have the LBS I've come to know build it up for me. That way, we both win. :idea:


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

tuck said:


> Tks for the responses.
> 
> I've made up my mind...going with a Focus. Just have to decide which frame to go with. Leaning toward the Izalco, of course.
> 
> What I MAY do, is just order a frame and have the LBS I've come to know build it up for me. That way, we both win. :idea:


Sounds like the winning solution:thumbsup:

I would think the shop makes more money on parts, build and assessories than on typical Trek mark up on a Madone.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

tuck said:


> Tks for the responses.
> 
> I've made up my mind...going with a Focus. Just have to decide which frame to go with. Leaning toward the Izalco, of course.
> 
> What I MAY do, is just order a frame and have the LBS I've come to know build it up for me. That way, we both win. :idea:


Sounds like an expensive solution. Get one that is built up and on sale. You'll spend a ton more money buying the frame and then the parts through your LBS. Your LBS won't be competitive on component prices. You can probably buy them cheaper on-line than they can. And that's before they mark them up. You'll easily spend $1000 too much with that "winning" idea.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

I presumed Focus and Performance parted/are parting ways due to dwindling inventory and price slashes. Do you have any official word on this? Will Colorado Cyclist be the main distributor? That would not be good to many pocketbooks since Colorado Cyclist's prices are never that great.



Richard said:


> As to Focus, a lot of my friends in our "club" are on them and praise is unanimous (and it's a good thing they realized their mistake going with Performance as their main distributor.)


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

bikewriter...there's a local shop here in chattanooga that's picked up focus in the last couple of months, and one that i've been talking to (but not the one i've been dealing with in the past/have been talking about). there is also another shop up in nashville (about two hours away) which has recently picked focus up as well. 

i spoke with someone at one of the performance stores in atlanta several months ago who told me then that they were not going to be selling focus any longer after 2012. not because of their call, but because focus were pulling themselves, apparently.

as far as colorado goes, i checked them out last night and couldn't believe how much more they listed their stuff for as opposed to the local shop i've spoken to (and the lbs' in a two hour radius of chattanooga) carbon connection in CA deals heavily with focus. i've been the phone a few times in the last couple of days, and they have good prices as well.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

If those two bikes are the only bikes you will consider then I would go with the Focus instead of the Trek due to the Trek being so common, and I don't like to be common.

Personally I wouldn't even buy the Focus due to the pencil thin stays. The only carbon fiber bike I would remotely consider would be the Pinarello because they designed their carbon fiber frames and forks to be more impact resistant then any other CF bike on the market. The Pinarello FP Team with Ultegra components is close to the same price as you're wanting to spend. Also if you buy a Pinarello (or any other bike) from Competitive Cyclist you get a full lifetime guarantee on that bike. This is a very weird warranty too because according to the service rep I spoke to if you buy a bike and are unhappy with it for any reason as long as you own it, including CRASHING and it breaks, they will exchange it for another bike up to the amount you paid, (you can get a more expensive bike just have to pay the difference). But if you begin to think going to Competitive Cyclist make sure you double check to make sure what I said about the crashing part is accurate, but that is what I was told.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

froze said:


> If those two bikes are the only bikes you will consider then I would go with the Focus instead of the Trek due to the Trek being so common, and I don't like to be common.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't even buy the Focus due to the pencil thin stays. The only carbon fiber bike I would remotely consider would be the Pinarello because they designed their carbon fiber frames and forks to be more impact resistant then any other CF bike on the market. The Pinarello FP Team with Ultegra components is close to the same price as you're wanting to spend. Also if you buy a Pinarello (or any other bike) from Competitive Cyclist you get a full lifetime guarantee on that bike. This is a very weird warranty too because according to the service rep I spoke to if you buy a bike and are unhappy with it for any reason as long as you own it, including CRASHING and it breaks, they will exchange it for another bike up to the amount you paid, (you can get a more expensive bike just have to pay the difference). But if you begin to think going to Competitive Cyclist make sure you double check to make sure what I said about the crashing part is accurate, but that is what I was told.


There has to be some serious fine print on that guarantee. The pencil thin stays seem to be the current vogue on Chinese bikes. I wouldn't worry about it. A pro team rides that frame (I forget who) and you're never going to abuse like a pro would (unless you ride cat 5 races). 

Carbon bikes have no soul anymore. They all look the same and are stamped out at 3-4 factories. I'm keeping my C-40. The last bike I built up 2 years ago was a resprayed Merckx Corsa 01. It's as light as my titanium bike, and a real pleasure to ride. 

20 years ago, I raced a Kestrel 200 Sci, and everyone made fun of my plastic bike. Funny how times change.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

pmf said:


> There has to be some serious fine print on that guarantee. The pencil thin stays seem to be the current vogue on Chinese bikes. I wouldn't worry about it. A pro team rides that frame (I forget who) and you're never going to abuse like a pro would (unless you ride cat 5 races).
> 
> Carbon bikes have no soul anymore. They all look the same and are stamped out at 3-4 factories. I'm keeping my C-40. The last bike I built up 2 years ago was a resprayed Merckx Corsa 01. It's as light as my titanium bike, and a real pleasure to ride.
> 
> 20 years ago, I raced a Kestrel 200 Sci, and everyone made fun of my plastic bike. Funny how times change.


A pro rider doesn't care if the bike breaks, they simply get a new one for free, we don't have that luxury...well, at least I don't. 

And I did question the service rep about that warranty, obviously I too would want to read the fine print.

And I agree, modern CF bikes have no soul. But that's just an opinion. My next bike will be TI anyways, much more harder of a frame material then CF, though they too lack artistic appeal.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Performance is down to their last few Focus models and sizes. There is one 56 for me left but it's the spendy model: https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10054_10551_1120237_-1___000000

Haven't even price checked that because there ain't no way in heck I'm spending that much on a non-di2 bike!
Although this is tempting: 2012 Focus Izalco Pro 1.0 carbon road bike DURA ACE 3T Large | eBay


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

froze said:


> A pro rider doesn't care if the bike breaks, they simply get a new one for free, we don't have that luxury...well, at least I don't.
> .


I think they do care very much if it breaks in a race.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

pmf said:


> I think they do care very much if it breaks in a race.


While that is true, if the bike breaks though and their not to hurt to keep riding, a new bike is taken off the support vehicle and they continue to ride.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

froze said:


> While that is true, if the bike breaks though and their not to hurt to keep riding, a new bike is taken off the support vehicle and they continue to ride.


Oh wow, that's interesting. I always wondered why those SAG cars have bikes on top of them.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

pmf said:


> Oh wow, that's interesting. I always wondered why those SAG cars have bikes on top of them.


LOL!!! you knew that funny guy! But your earlier comment was equally strange.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Lol at "carbon bikes have no soul"! 
As opposed to steel, aluminum, or titanium pipes that have so much more "soul", lol....

As far back as I can remember, any of the bikes I have owned, gave my "soul" plenty of enjoyment, if they fit well, and rode well.


----------



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

froze said:


> If those two bikes are the only bikes you will consider then I would go with the Focus instead of the Trek due to the Trek being so common, and I don't like to be common.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't even buy the Focus due to the pencil thin stays. The only carbon fiber bike I would remotely consider would be the Pinarello because they designed their carbon fiber frames and forks to be more impact resistant then any other CF bike on the market. The Pinarello FP Team with Ultegra components is close to the same price as you're wanting to spend. Also if you buy a Pinarello (or any other bike) from Competitive Cyclist you get a full lifetime guarantee on that bike. This is a very weird warranty too because according to the service rep I spoke to if you buy a bike and are unhappy with it for any reason as long as you own it, including CRASHING and it breaks, they will exchange it for another bike up to the amount you paid, (you can get a more expensive bike just have to pay the difference). But if you begin to think going to Competitive Cyclist make sure you double check to make sure what I said about the crashing part is accurate, but that is what I was told.


If you feel like upgrading, just crash it and get a new one. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I've found two Focuseseseses. (Or should they be called Foci?  ) 

One is a complete bike, and the other is just the frame, but the price is pretty much the same for the complete bike and frame w/ buildup. The complete bike is from a shop in TX and is built w/ Dura Ace and a standard crank. The frame w/ buildup is from a LBS, would have Force or Ultegra (haven't decided yet), and I could have built with a compact (which I want, as Chattanooga is nothing but hills/mountains), but would have no wheels.

I gotta make up my mind today and pull the trigger. I'm afraid if I keep see-sawing back and forth, someone will snag either/both of 'em. :mad2:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

nolight said:


> If you feel like upgrading, just crash it and get a new one. Sounds like a good deal.


Yeah you could do that except Competitive Cyclists lifetime guarantee satisfaction allows you to return the bike for ANY reason, including you just getting plain bored with it, and they will exchange it for another bike for the dollar amount you originally spent, you can upgrade but you have to pay the difference. So you don't have to crash the bike to return it, the rep told me if your unsatisfied with the bike for any reason including boredom, crashing, or whatever reason, they will exchange it at any time while your still alive, and are the original owner of course.

Like I said, don't take my word for it, call them or e-mail them if you doubt me, that is what they told me though. If you do contact them on this, let us know what they tell you.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stimulate the economy....buy a new bike:thumbsup:


----------



## inkamalu (Feb 28, 2011)

Im riding a 2012 Focus Team replica bike. I originally had the 2011 model but somehow i got a deadspot in the carbon on the downtube. Took it into my LBS and they talked to focus. I had a new frame within a week and all i had to pay was my LBS some money for the swap of the components. They sent me an even better frame because they were out of stock on the 2011 model in my size. The sent me the team frame which is a bit lighter due to a varied layup I was told. As far as everything else on the bike, its awesome!! super predicable in higher speed corners and the internal routing is super slick and easier to work with. It is a great race bike, especially for a littler longer road races. Always a head turner also. 

I would recommend buying it prebuilt..and then you can always swap components. I switched from Ultegra to Force on this bike, nice thing about sram is a lot of their stuff is cross compatible, force-apex. I was also told that one cross bikes you can run their mountain RD.


----------



## Dblvanos (Sep 5, 2010)

I have seen in person the full izalco line up for 2013. The izalco pro 1.0 with the new dura ace 9000 is the bees knees. The 2.0 with ultegra di2 is also pretty slick. 

I rode a izalco pro 3.0 last year and the bike was flawless. I have ridden many carbon wonder bikes from the big and not so big manufactures and the izalco does not leave you wanting for a momment. 

I just ordered my ride for this year and it is the izalco 1.0. I'll post some pictures once I have it. 

Focus is a great company that really stands 100% behind the product and the brand.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I gotta agre with DBlvanos. The Izalco 3.0 is my current race/fun bike, and it's pretty hard to find fault with it. The only flaw with the complete bike is the wheels- I just didn't like them at all so I swapped my Zipp 404/303 on it for racing and event rides, and Bontrager Select and Race(?) for the daily duties and training rides. I wrote a detailed review on RBR a while back, and at this point I've clocked well over 1000 miles on it, including one century. For such a stiff bike, I didn't feel fatigued from the rigor of riding, just the usual post ride tiredness.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I did it. Pulled the trigger yesterday at Hub Endurance in downtown Chattanooga. I orderd muhself a 2013 Focus Izalco Pro 3.0, and it should be here by middle of next week, supposedly. When it came right down to it, I elected to go with the Focus because I didn't like what I could get in the Trek line for the same pricepoint and, to be honest, I'd like to have something that not every Tom, Dick and Harry is riding...aka, Trek. 

I went ahead and ordered an upgraded 3T carbon bar, stem and seat post. All I've ever run are Bontrager wheels...currently with RXL paired spokes on my Madone...so I'm not sure about how these Fulcrums will feel. So, I'm already looking for better wheels as well...just for funsies.  

I had a couple of choices as to where to buy the bike. I almost went with Carbon Connection out of CA as I was quoted a very nice deal. BUT, after thinking about it, I decided to go with a LBS that JUST picked Focus up as a brand. Figured that, while it cost me about 500 beans more than it would have elsewhere, I would be building a relationship with the guys at Hub and would have the benefits that come with it. I had a couple of guys I ride with who are Cervelo fans try like hell to get meh to go with a R5...and the LBS that deals with Cervelo quoted me a nice deal on that as well, BUT even with it being a nice deal, it was way more than I wanted to spend. 

While I'm excited to be getting a new Focus Izalco Pro, I feel slightly guility for not going with a Trek Madone. Not because of Trek, by any means. Rather, because I didn't get to throw buisness to the LBS I've been dealing with up till this point who deals in Trek. Hopefully, they won't beat me senseless and will still love meh. 

Anyhooz...I now be a Focus owner! Posting pics the day I get my paws on it!


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Tuck, 

You seem to feel guilty for some reason? Be loyal to yourself 1st and foremost! That shop you go to could close up and what then for being loyal??? you would move on just that quickly to another. If you want to do business with them you still can, it just will be for parts like cages, pedals, and maintenance etc... it's not like they won't work on your new bike. They will be more than happy to charge you to work on your new one in the stable.


----------



## inkamalu (Feb 28, 2011)

Izalco is one of the stiffest race bikes that you can find out there. I have the 2012 team bike and its great for crit racing and longer road races. The internal cable routing is also easy to navigate as they have special internal tunnels. I think they are also spec'd better for the money for treks. They also have awesome costumer service, had my first focus warrantied for frame defect and they had a new frame out to me in about 5 days.


----------



## as300 (Dec 22, 2012)

How does the Cayo compare to the Izalco in ride and comfort? I tried the Izalco and is was fast and cornered on rails but I found it uncomfortable for the long hall.


Vengeance81 said:


> I just got the 2012 Cayo 3.0 and its pretty rad so far. Its very comfortable and snappy (minus the saddle... it is hard as hell). In all my research looking for a new bike, I have heard nothing but great things from Focus. Here are some of my thoughts:
> - The 2013 Focus line up looks awesome! (and yes, it makes a difference if you like how it looks )
> - I think you will get more for your money with the Focus
> - It might be nice to try something new (I feel like going from a 2012 to 2013 Trek might be a bit pointless)
> ...


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Well...it's still NOT here. :mad2: Ordered it a week and a half ago, and it's still not arrived at the shop. 

According to the shop, it's been held up somewhere along the line due to the holidays combined with all the storms in the mid section of the country.

Hopefully...HOPEFULLY...it'll be here tomorrow (28th), and maybe...MAYBEH...I'll get muh mits on it Saturday.


----------



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

tuck said:


> Well...it's still NOT here. :mad2: Ordered it a week and a half ago, and it's still not arrived at the shop.
> 
> According to the shop, it's been held up somewhere along the line due to the holidays combined with all the storms in the mid section of the country.
> 
> Hopefully...HOPEFULLY...it'll be here tomorrow (28th), and maybe...MAYBEH...I'll get muh mits on it Saturday.



Just saw the thread and thought i would chime in.. in short.. the wait will be worth it.. I started riding seriously about a year ago.. went to the LBS and got a 2011 Madone 3.1 with a 105 groupset.. got it for a good deal as it was creeping into 2012 and it was the last one.. i put some good miles on it over the last year but as i learned more and more.. i found that the Madone wasnt really what i wanted.. Its a nice bike and was great for my entry into a carbon world.. but the 105 groupset just wasnt ringing my bell.. you know.. 

About 5 months ago i started digging in deep to get what i really wanted and ended up finding a LBS that was a dealer for Focus and got a 2012 Izalco Pro 2.0 with the SRAM Red group.. 

Riding them one after each other out of the driveway.. is a massively different experience.. i thought i would keep the Madone and use it for more casual--comfortable rides as the geometry was more forgiving, but what i have found is that the Madone has been hanging on my wall downstairs since i got the Focus.. I have adjusted to the new geometry, had a pro fitting done and it made a significant positive impact, and my muscles take to the new alignment much better.. 
The biggest differences are obviously the stiffness of the frame, and the narrowness of the bars.. The Focus is definitely a leaner.meaner ride that forces you to tuck in a little more and to bring your hands closer together on the bars.. It was a little odd at first, but now feels completely normal. Of course the new Red group is light years ahead of my 105 IMHO from a speed, comfort, precision..etc perspective.. 

You made a good choice-- i get a lot of head turning with my new bike and lots of folks have interest in it on my group rides.. it is definitely not the norm.. 

cold and snowy.. craving some " me " time on the Focus now that i have been typing about this.. 
time to hit the trainer.. 

Kev


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

honestly.

anyone keeping up with this who has a focus ... did it take weeks to get your bike, or has the shop i went thru screwed me to save themselves some $ on shipping?

didn't get it on the 28th. finally sent me a tracking # after i called a thousand times. effing thing isn't slated for delivery until tomorrow. it's been sitting in nashville since the 29th....2 hours away. but isn't schedueld for delivery until 3 january.

wtf?

if it doesn't come in...and if i don't get my paws on it by friday at the very latest, i will start to raise immortal hell.

feel better now. carry on.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Why are people so impatient these days? Good god man settle down! It's only late by 4 days, yes I can add, the mail didn't move on the Sunday or Jan 1'st and those two days are not considered business days, and the Dec 31st was a half day. No shipping agency can guarantee arrival dates unless you had it sent next day air which you didn't do so you have to wait for ground transportation to get the job done. Be patient man.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

What size are you looking for

I have a almost new 50cm pro 3 with upgrades I may have to sell


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Tuck, you made the right choice and here's why. The Madone looks worse with every passing year. To get the cool looking bike, you have to buy the one that costs an arm and a leg. The Madone looks more plain and features very boring paint schemes.

My local LBS carries the Focus and their bikes are clearly incredible to look at. Beautiful paint schemes and incredible styling. Post some pics of your new bike for me...


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I am being patient.  Supposedly arrived in Chattanooga from Nashville this morning about 0130 (according to tracking). Hopefully, the shop will have me in there today for the fitting, etc. 

And I agree about the Treks. Focus (hence known in the plural as "Focui" :ihih: ) look much better...and more like an aggressive ride all around, which is what I want.

First order of business the day I get the bike...new wheels. Getting a set of alloy rim/carbon Zipp 303s at a killer deal. :thumbsup:

Will poast some pics as soon as I get muh mitts on it.


----------



## Dblvanos (Sep 5, 2010)

The Holidays had everything mixed up, and depending on when your order went in most bike manufacturers take an extended leave around the holidays. 

You will be thrilled when it shows up.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Behold the Focusnessesesesessess!  Picked it up Friday. :thumbsup:

This Izalco Pro is KILLER! The difference between this and the 2012 Madone 4.5 I've been on for a little over a year is amazing. Did a 30 mile, "casual pace" group ride yesterday...averaging 19...and I felt like I was having to hold the bike back. And cornering? Don't get me started on the handling of this thing. :thumbsup:

On Friday, bought a pair of Profile Design Altair 52s for it from another shop as Hub, the Shop I had just bought the Focus from, didn't have any Zipps. Got the Profiles on and immediately did NOT like them...Slowed me on the climbs drastically. So, I put on one of my old RXL sets, and away I went! 

Actually think it looks nice with the old RXLs, actually. But that's just me. 

Heading back to the shop today to get the Zipps I should have gotten to start with. 

Upshot is, I LOVE this Focus!  AND...so far...It's the only one in Chattanooga that I know of. hehe


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi I've had both bikes,Ihad a Trek Madone 5.5 2010 full dura ace very light and great to ride but the bottom bracket was a total nightmare needing bearings replaced every few weeks,Ihad the frame replaced under warranty which took 11 weeks in the middle of the season leaving me without a bike to ride,the trek carbon wore away with cable rub eventually I got rid of it as I couldn't put up with the greiff from the bike and the long warranty decisions of Trek.

Next up I bought a Focus Izalco 2012 2.0 with full dura ace ,the bike was not as comfortable to ride as the trek over rough road ,It was also heavier than the Trek but it seemed faster and climbed much much better than the Trek with its bb30 bottom bracket,I sold the Izalco as I felt it was a little too big for me ,I also didn't like the vibrations coming through the front end over rough road I also thought it was too heavy for what I wanted.

So If I had the choice I'd probably go with The Trek 2013 ,it looks quite good,just hope Trek have made the bottom bracket better ,fixed the cable rub issue,and quickened up their warranty.

hope this helps ,good luck.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

OOPS just noticed you got the Focus ,it looks great,I probably would have kept mine if it fitted better think I bought a size too big for me , best of luck with the new bike.


----------

